
Ask HN: In 10 yrs, where do you see technology causing major societal shift? - neom
Within the next 10 years, where do you see (and what type of) technology being applied to create the largest (impacts the most number of humans globally) societal paradigm shift? Why?
======
tboyd47
If Bitcoin resolves its scaling issues, we may see hyperbitcoinization. This
is potentially a much larger event than the widespread adoption of smart
contracts in the financial world.

[http://nakamotoinstitute.org/mempool/hyperbitcoinization/](http://nakamotoinstitute.org/mempool/hyperbitcoinization/)

